# Did some plowing today



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Today was the first time I got to plow with my new setup. Worked great. Went up the hill with no problems. We only had 2 inches, but is was very, very wet. My old tractor had a tough time getting up the hill and the 130 setup went right up it no problem.

<img src=http://mywebpages.comcast.net/tisenberg/1stPlow.jpg>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I did a little today also. Got the N running, but it is not doing that good. REALY needs some weight in the rear, and the hydro works REAL slow. Working on getting the plow truck running now. Think it will be a better bet.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Deck*

tisenberg you need to take the deck off looks like its getting packed with snow. Might make it rust out faster with all the water.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

still waiting to go out...its been snowing since 5:00am but we only have about 3 inches so far 6:00pm Saturday. 


its still coming... just not here yet.

tis: whats with the deck? 


sj


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Deck ---> Laziness.

Not sure if I really need to take it off. I just did a really good job leveling it a few weeks ago 

*If* we get another snow... more than a few inches, I'll *think* about taking it off. Water shouldn't hurt it anymore than a good washing... at least, I think that is the case.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well got the old plow truck running late yesterday. Charging system is dead though. Did get a few quick paths plowed though. Have the battery on the charger, so it will run today. Need somethng for this two feet of snow I have.:xmas: :xmas: :globesnow :globesnow


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow tis, i did not realize you weere from Va.. thats a lot of snow for down here no? how often do you get snow? 


i can see now why you may not bother to remove the deck...



sj


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Deck ---> Laziness.
> 
> Not sure if I really need to take it off. I just did a really good job leveling it a few weeks ago
> ...


It's a lot different than rinsing it off in the summer. The water and dampness is staying there 24/7. You may have a lot of rust to deal with in the spring.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Well, guess the tractor is going to sit in my spot in the garage for a little while. I can't get it up the ramp into the shed. The ramp is too damp. I left the snow on it thinking it might help with traction... nope. I then shoveled the snow off and now I have a nice slick plywood ramp... nope. Maybe tomorrow when it is dry. Guess I'll have to see.

As for the amount of snow. We get lots of dustings. We usually get a 3 - 6 every other year... usually. I can remember one year where we had two dustings that melted in hours and that was it. The following year we got 2 dustings and a 2 inch one that melted by the end of the day. We also get slammed every three or four years (slammed to VA is 6 - 8, then another 6 - 8, then another.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Tis*

Nail some expanded steel mesh on that ramp.It will work well and if you put it down nice and flat you can still shovel the snow off of it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, you know Tuba "those L series are puny tractors and definately will deliver puny results." --- So I guess you cannot expect much!    --- looks like fun! 

Andy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice recollection. You made me laugh Andy. Puny... that was a funny discussion. Or should I say... Oh Brother as my response. TG hated the L's. To each their own.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

see andy, I knew you missed TG... at least a little


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

tisenberg, you plowed with only 2 inches? and here i thought i was the only one that liked to play! waiting on some possible white stuff this weekend, need 3 to 4 inches to make it worth while to plow the gravel driveways, less i can still ride around. tjw in kans


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *tisenberg, you plowed with only 2 inches? and here i thought i was the only one that liked to play! waiting on some possible white stuff this weekend, need 3 to 4 inches to make it worth while to plow the gravel driveways, less i can still ride around. tjw in kans *


 Up here kids are still riding their bikes in 2-4 inches, we don't plow till we get at least 8, any less than that we just drive over it to make a good firm base.:smiles: :cowboy: :riding:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

My Dad told me to not buy the plow unless the ultimate reason was to play... and I love to play. It takes 15 minutes to get the plow set up. 2 minutes to put the plow on, 1 minute to put the weights on and the rest on the damn chains.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

T, I didn't mean to bust yer chops, I was just joshin with ya.:friends: I'm certainly not one to get in the way of a guy's play time. I get it too. I guess that I'm pretty lucky, to me, my work is play!arty: I get to ride tractors, take tractors apart, and even fix the odd one!:thumbsup: 
To me, one of the best times of year is summer when we're haying, and I get to drive a tractor all day long, even when it seems like there is too much day sometimes.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

were cool... no worries.


----------

